# Vorankündigung: Europas größter Indoor-Angelpark eröffnet in Stuttgart seine Pforten.



## Anglerboard-Team (1. April 2010)

Vorankündigung​
*Europas größter Indoor-Angelpark eröffnet in Stuttgart seine Pforten.*


Am 01.10.2010 eröffnet in Stuttgart der erste und auch Europaweit Größte Indoor-Angelpark seine Pforten. In drei riesigen Hallen werden dem Angler unterschiedliche Gewässer geboten. In Halle 1 kann man auf dem 3 ha. großen Gewässer gezielt Raubfischen wie Hecht, Barsch und Zander nachstellen.
Halle 2 bietet ein 2,6 ha großes, spezielles Karpfengewässer mit Fischen bis sage und schreibe 86 Pfund. Last not least kann sich der Angler in Halle 3 seinen Platz an einem 4 ha. großen Gewässer mit Mischbesatz ( Regenbogenforellen, Stör, Wels, Karpfen, Streifenbarsch und Weißfische ) erfreuen.

*Jens Bluffer, Schweizer Geschäftsmann und Geschäftsführer der Anlage sagt dazu:*



> Die Nachfrage nach solchen Anlagen im Kreise der Angler war unüberhörbar. Wir freuen uns, dem Angler nun endlich einen störungsfreien, wettersicheren und gepflegten Platz zur Ausübung seines Hobbys zu bieten.
> Die Hallen bieten ein natürliches Ambiente mit Tageslicht, angenehme Temperaturen von 22 Grad und das garantiert ohne Regen. Die Gewässer haben abwechslungsreiche Strukturen mit Tiefen bis zu 3 Meter. Der Uferbewuchs wurde mit naturgetreu nachgebildeten Pflanzenimitaten gestaltet, die durch eingebettete, ebenfalls naturgetreue Duftstoffe eine perfekte Illusion erzeugen.
> Mücken, Bienen, Wespen, Zecken, all das gibt es in unseren Hallen nicht.
> Besonders freuen wir uns, dem Angler per gesetzlicher Ausnahmeregelung auch das angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen gestatten zu können. Natürlich halten wir im Eingangsbereich ein großes Becken mit Köderfischen zu günstigen Preisen bereit. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist, dass unsere Fische keinerlei Schonzeiten unterliegen. Jede Fischart kann rund um das Jahr gefangen werden. Eine Fischereischeinpflicht besteht bei uns ebenfalls nicht. Wir planen sogar die Erweiterung um eine kleinere Halle von ca. 2 ha. wo Einsteiger und Jugendliche ganz alleine ihre ersten Erfahrungen sammeln können. Leihgeräte werden dazu ebenfalls kostengünstig angeboten.
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------
*Großes AB-Eröffnungsangeln im Angel-Indoor-Park*

Das Anglerboard hat über seinen schweizer Moderator ThomasL und Thomas Finkbeiner einen direkten Kontakt zu Herrn Bluffer geschlossen. Bis zur Eröffnungsfeier am 01.09.2010 wird kostenlos Bannerwerbung für den Indoorpark im Anglerboard geschaltet. Dafür steht uns die gesamte Anlage am Wochenende 18. und 19.09.2010 zum Sonderpreis von nur 35,- € zur Verfügung.
Im Preis enthalten sind

Angelplätze an bis zu 2 von 3 Gewässern für jeweils einen Tag, beliebig als Kombination reservierbar oder ein Gewässer für beide Tage
Verpflegungsgutschein über 10 €
Mitnahmegenehmigung von 3 Raubfischen (Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Forelle) beliebiger Größe
Wer ausschließlich auf Großkarpfen angeln möchte, darf zum Abschied 3 geräucherte Forellen (Stück ca. 350g) aus unserer Räucherei mitnehmen.
Der Verpflegungsgutschein kann wahlweise während der Veranstaltung gegen Speisen und Getränke eingelöst werden oder zur Teilnahme am großen kalt-warmen Buffet im Restaurant (Kosten inklusive 1 Liter Bier/Kaltgetränk 19,- € pro Person)

*Ablauf Angeln:*
Samstag 18.09.2010
07:00 Verteilung der Angelplätze
08:00 Angelbeginn erster See nach einem Grußwort des Anlagenbetreibers (wird in alle Hallen per Lautsprecher übertragen) 
18:00 Ende des Angelns 1. Tag
bis 23:00 Uhr ggf. Wechsel zum zweiten Angelplatz
Sonntag 19.09.2010
05:00 Offizieller Angelbeginn
(selbstverständlich kann auch nachts schon am neuen Platz geangelt werden)
17:00 Ende der Veranstaltung

*Ablauf kulinarisch*
Samstag 18.09.2010
ab 8:00 Uhr Frühstückszeit im Restaurant oder Brötchenservice am Angelplatz
ab 12:00 Uhr Mittagsimbiss im Restaurant 
ab 12:00 Uhr Die mobile Gulaschkanone fährt durch die Hallen, Portion Gulaschtopf oder Erbsensuppe mit Brot nur 4,50 €
ab 18:00 Uhr Großes Buffet im Restaurant
Das Restaurant schließt um 23:00 Uhr.
In der Zeit von 23:00 bis 07:00 Uhr stehen diverse Getränke- und Speiseautomaten zu Ihrer Verfügung
Sonntag 19.09.2010
ab 7:00 Uhr Frühstückszeit im Restaurant oder Brötchenservice am Angelplatz
ab 12:00 Uhr Mittagsimbiss im Restaurant 
ab 12:00 Uhr Die mobile Gulaschkanone fährt durch die Hallen, Portion Gulaschtopf oder Erbsensuppe mit Brot nur 4,50 €

Aus organisatorischen Gründen können wir nicht garantieren, welche der beiden gebuchten Hallen am ersten und welche am zweiten Tag zur Verfügung gestellt wird.
Die jeweiligen Plätze werden zugelost und am Anfang der Veranstaltung bekannt gegeben.
Gruppen von 2, 3 oder 4 Anglern, die gerne gemeinsam angeln wollen, können entsprechende Gruppentickets buchen.

Für die, die von weiter weg anreisen werden drei Busshuttle-Touren in komfortablen Reisebussen angeboten.
Route 1: Hamburg-Ruhrgebiet-Köln-Frankfurt-STUTTGART
Route 2: Hamburg-Hannover-Kassel-Würzburg-STUTTGART
Route 3: Rostock-Berlin-Leipzig-Nürnberg-STUTTGART
Preise stehen noch nicht genau fest, schätzungsweise pro Person zwischen 25,- bis maximal 55,- €, abhängig von der Entfernung

Wer an dieser Veranstaltung teilnehmen möchte, kann hier ab sofort bis zum 15.08.2010 eine Vorabreservierung tätigen.
Bitte gebt dazu als Antwort in diesem Thread folgende Daten an:

Anzahl gemeinsame Angler
Gewässerwunsch 1*
Gewässerwunsch 2*
ggf. Busshuttle (Route und Zusteigepunkt)
*=(kann auch identisch sein)

Die Plätze werden nach Reihenfolge der eingehenden Voranmeldungen vergeben. Sobald alle Angelplätze eines Gewässers belegt sind, kommen die nachfolgenden Buchungen auf eine Warteliste.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vorankündigung: Europas größter Indoor-Angelpark eröffnet in Stuttgart seine Pfor*

Bitte nicht die Werbethemen zuspamen.
Diskutieren könnt Ihr hier. Aber bitte sachlich und regelkonform.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2886550#post2886550


----------

